# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Geißkopf und Zelten??

## Cove Rider

Tach,
wenn man am Geißkopf Zelten will, kostet des dann was? wenn ihr schon mal am Geißkopf Zelten wart, wie habt ihr des dann mitm waschen usw. gemacht??

----------


## BATMAN

Waschen kannst Dich in der Toilette und zwecks Zelten sagst halt im Laden dort Bescheid.

----------


## OLB EMan

waschen   wer will sich denn waschen  waren 3 tage unten ... geht schon ohne ... nur die grausamen winzigen viecher in der luft waren schon nervig 

nimm zum zeltaufstellen nen grossen hammer mit ... ist schotter ...

----------


## Cove Rider

Aber kosten tut des Zelten generell nix?! Ist dieses WE noch jemand am Geißkopf, Samstag, Sonntag und Montag??

----------


## OLB EMan

hmm man muss pfand zahlen glaub ich und bekommt 1 euro weniger zurück soweit ich weis

wenn ich mein dh bike fertig bekomm bin ich unten ... die  10" wollen ausgeritten werden

----------


## Cove Rider

Sag mal, der nächste Bahnhof ist ja in Deggendorf?! Wie kommt man dann zu FUß zum Geißkopf und wie lange dauert der Gewaltmarsch??  

Mfg Marc

----------


## Feindi

Also da hatscht dir an dodl oba  
Von Deggendorf nach Bischofsmais sinds schon noch...naja,ist auf jeden Fall lang! 

Ich tät schaun,ob du von dort nicht irgendwie mitn bus dann nach BM fahren kannst!

----------


## OLB EMan

ihr wollt ernsthaft mitm zug fahren ... nicht so super 

ich hätt gedacht es gibts nen näheren bahnhof ... von deggendorf aus ists schon arg .. so 250 hm und etliche km

bin zum glück nie mitm zug gefahren

----------


## noohm

in regen gibts nen Bhof da ist net ganz so arg .....von deggendorf solltens 25 km sein

----------


## robert

Einfach mit dem Zug nach Plattling fahren, dann in die Waldbahn umsteigen und bis Triefenried /eine nach Gotteszell) weiterfahren. Dann mußte nach rechts also in Zugrichtung die Straße entang fahren. An der Abzweigubg gehts den Berg hoch nach Habischried( Ort oberhalb vom Bikepark). Dauert ca. 20 min dann biste da

----------

